# Brine shelf life?



## sb59 (Jan 12, 2014)

How long can I keep an unused container of brine with cure#1 in the fridge before it is no longer safe for use? I figure the salts and cure would last indefinitely, but I'm not so sure of the sugars?


----------



## markyque (Jan 12, 2014)

Bump as I would like to keep a couple gallons of simple brine on hand for times I'm throwing a couple chops or breasts on the grill this summer.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 19, 2014)

Sorry I am getting to this late...

A Brine is easy to make so there is really no great advantage to making it ahead. That being said the only info I can find on Cure #1 dissipation is that it begins to Gas Out, converts to Nitric Oxide at 130°F. At the end of a smoke about 10-20% of the original amount remains. I can not find any info on Cure dissipation once it is dissolved in water. Since many brine cured meats can be soaked for up to 4 weeks, I would say I would not make more Brine than you will use in 2-3 weeks. Your safest option would be to combine all the dry ingredients for 1 Gallon of Brine in individual zip bags. When needed make up one gallon, use what you need and discard the remainder after 2 weeks...JJ


----------

